
To Sell Weapons, Defense Contractors Make War Seem Fun - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2016/10/06/to-sell-weapons-defense-contractors-make-war-seem-fun/
======
arkad
I'd love to see how George Carlin decodes this 'war is fun' language.

